# Indoor Cycle Training - Need Guidance



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

So I just got a fluid trainer to use since the weather is pretty unpredictable lately, but of course I get really,_ really_ bored while using it. I also don't feel like I've been riding long enough (indoor _or_ outdoor) to come up with a good, beneficial "program" on my own when using the trainer. I found a few YouTube videos of "coaches" who talk you through a ride and tell you when to add resistance, when to recover, etc.....but I don't find these particular videos very useful. I'm pretty new to cycling, so I'd really like to be given exact instruction at this point to keep me motivated and feel like I'm truly getting a workout and not just going through the motions on the trainer at a pace that doesn't challenge me enough to stay fit. Obviously when I ride outdoors I know which routes to ride that particular day for a tough workout vs. recovery and what times/RPMs I should be at during those rides. I feel clueless when it comes to the trainer however! Suggestions?? Anyone use "Ride-Fit" videos?


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

If I was you I would try to find group spin classes. If you can't find any it isn't the end of the world. Probably the most useful thing you can buy for indoor training is a heart rate monitor. If you know your max heart rate you can just stay at a certain percentage of your max like 75%. With this you can judge if you're actually going hard, or not. One more tip is to have some kind of entertainment like a radio, or tv so you don't get too bored.


----------



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Warpdatframe said:


> If I was you I would try to find group spin classes. If you can't find any it isn't the end of the world. Probably the most useful thing you can buy for indoor training is a heart rate monitor. If you know your max heart rate you can just stay at a certain percentage of your max like 75%. With this you can judge if you're actually going hard, or not. One more tip is to have some kind of entertainment like a radio, or tv so you don't get too bored.


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm in the process of getting my heart rate monitor working, so hopefully that will help. I already have plenty of tv shows, movies and music, but again - those don't really push me or keep me engaged in the work out.


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

+1 on the HR monitor. You might want to check out Carmicheal's "The Time Crunched Cyclist" or Friel's "Cyclist's Training Bible". The Carmichael book is much more simple (IMO), but does a good job at explaining the major points on training with a HR monitor and/or power meter. It has a few different training plans based in your skill/fitness level, they've been very helpful to me, especially for structuring effective "indoor trainer" sessions.


----------



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

texasnewb said:


> +1 on the HR monitor. You might want to check out Carmicheal's "The Time Crunched Cyclist" or Friel's "Cyclist's Training Bible". The Carmichael book is much more simple (IMO), but does a good job at explaining the major points on training with a HR monitor and/or power meter. It has a few different training plans based in your skill/fitness level, they've been very helpful to me, especially for structuring effective "indoor trainer" sessions.


Thank you! I'll look into those options as well.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

An easy starting point is doing 20 minute intervals at a speed that you can maintain with a hard but consistent effort with a 10 minute break at 75% of that speed between them. Doing 2 20 minute intervals with warm up, the 10 minute recovery, and a cool down puts you right at an hour workout. 

Using a HR monitor and the formula of 220 minus age for your max HR, then riding at 85 to 90% of that is another approach but you really need to establish your max HR and monitor how you are doing vs this on the trainer for a better plan though. 

Depending on what your week spots are (for most people starting out it's hills) you might want to mix in some 3 or 5 minute intervals at a speed that is difficult but not very very hard to maintain for the duration of the interval with 5 minute breaks at about 75% of that speed. The 3 and 5 minute intervals are like doing hills and should be at a bit higher intensity, maybe a couple MPH higher than your 20 minute interval speed. 

All that said, you do need to buy a book and do some reading - I've purchased a couple and they have both been very helpful in developing a structured approach to riding on a trainer.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Agree on the heart rate monitor. Carmichael is good too. I tried some Tabata intervals as well when I first started using mine. 

But i really like the Sufferfest videos. Very motivating. Use those on hard days. Watch a tv show for a recovery ride.


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

I use Cyclo Core HIT Sessions (Graeme Street's Cyclo 90 Base system right now) and I use Sufferfest vid's on the weekends. Honestly I can't think of a better combo for me...I'd check them both out.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

Sufferfest videos. And do a lactate threshold (anaerobic threshold) test to set your heart rate zones and forget you ever heard about max HR or 220-age.


----------



## bashple (Jan 4, 2013)

hello, I'm a japanese so that perhaps I can exactly understand your post and my english is broken.

are you bored while you use the trainer, right?
of course I used to be bored,too.
but I use my trainer playing TV games, eating noodles, looking at website...etc.
thanks to that, I'm not bored now.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since my experience/ goals may well differ from yours, I'm not sure offering my methods would apply to you. Rather, garner opinions here and elsewhere, decide what _your_ goals are and tailor your 'rides' accordingly.

I do agree that HRM's can be a useful tool, but don't think max HR is all that important. IMO/E, recovery and resting HR tell more about our cardio fitness, and while a general knowledge of max HR is useful in determining zones, most anyone can tell the difference in perceived effort between 30 and 80% of max, so in fairly short order, you'll get the idea. That first 'big' climb you did probably gave you a pretty good idea - at least initially. 

I tend to lose my concentration watching TV, so opt for music, but one recommendation I'll add is to place a fan in front of your trainer. Maybe two. There's no wind created while spinning, so the fan serves to cool. Still, always hydrate while riding.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Since my experience/ goals may well differ from yours, I'm not sure offering my methods would apply to you. Rather, garner opinions here and elsewhere, decide what _your_ goals are and tailor your 'rides' accordingly.
> 
> I do agree that HRM's can be a useful tool, but don't think max HR is all that important. IMO/E, recovery and resting HR tell more about our cardio fitness, and while a general knowledge of max HR is useful in determining zones, most anyone can tell the difference in perceived effort between 30 and 80% of max, so in fairly short order, you'll get the idea. That first 'big' climb you did probably gave you a pretty good idea - at least initially.
> 
> I tend to lose my concentration watching TV, so opt for music, but one recommendation I'll add is to place a fan in front of your trainer. Maybe two. There's no wind created while spinning, so the fan serves to cool. Still, always hydrate while riding.


And one behind it for the tire. Personally I only use the one behind me. Really should pick up one for the front too, but I think the wife is sick of me co-opting that much of the basement for my cycling torture chamber.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> ... my cycling torture chamber.


I've referred to indoor trainers as 'necessary evils' and 'torture devices', but for the room itself (where we inflict pain/ suffering on ourselves), I think your reference is a good one.

IMO only _good_ solution is to relocate somewhere warm.... :thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I've referred to indoor trainers as 'necessary evils' and 'torture devices', but for the room itself (where we inflict pain/ suffering on ourselves), I think your reference is a good one.
> 
> IMO only _good_ solution is to relocate somewhere warm.... :thumbsup:


I can't take credit for it. Found this amusing:

See other people's turbo trainer rooms!


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Please note I am not affiliated in any way, shape or form with thesufferfest.com, but they have great videos for using with your trainer and are very reasonably priced. They are about an hour long and they will put you through your paces.

I agree with those that say they are ‘necessary evils' and 'torture devices', it’s all about how you can put your mind elsewhere. I now have a 27” TV with dvd player in front of my bike on the trainer. 

Your mileage may vary.

EEC


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

It is difficult to maintain focus watching videos - one nice thing about using a device with an alarm (like garmin 500) is many of them will let you know when you are outside your predefined zone and/or when your interval is over and it's time for recovery etc with an audible alarm. Very helpful to keep you in the zone while staying entertained.


----------



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

It's all about playing mind games with yourself and you eventually figure out how to numb yourself to the bordem.

The trick for me is to not think and measure by time because that every tick of the clock seems like a week to me. (even though I'm really going for time)

So for example I do my rides by miles. Say I want to do an hour and I know from past experience I can do 18 trainer miles in an hour. I'll watch the miles not the time. Even though I know damn will when I hit 18 miles it will be about an hour it seems so much faster watching 18 miles tick off and not 60 min. yeah, it's the same time but it works to trick my simple mind.

Then say I want to go another 5 min. It's alot easier on my head to say to myself that I'll stay on for one more song on the CD I'm playing. yeah, a 5 min song it 5 min but it fools me into accepting the time a little better.

Intervals.....I like to vary them in time so I'll say to myself I'll go hard "until the end of the period" of the hockey game I'm watching or for the commercial break something like that. I think this is a decent strategy because you don't know exactly how long you'll be going hard when you start and that is just like is the case on the road in a race so it kind of mimicks that.

Anything but watch a clock tick off time helps for me. I honestly thought my the clock on my cable box had stopped once it took so long to change.


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> It's all about playing mind games with yourself and you eventually figure out how to numb yourself to the bordem.
> 
> The trick for me is to not think and measure by time because that every tick of the clock seems like a week to me. (even though I'm really going for time)
> 
> ...


Agreed...my mind is clearly just as simple.  I guess i've never tried the "unknown time interval" approach...sounds like a good strategy, i'll give it a go this weekend with a basketball game.


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought a Kinetic fluid trainer a couple months ago and it has helped me get some training in. It came with a DVD of a one-hour fitness test. The idea being that you compare your results every few weeks. I have gone through the test workout a couple times and definitely felt more wasted than I do on any one-hour ride on the road. I guess that's a good thing. I guess the next purchase needs to be a heart-rate monitor


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have to brag...I did a cyclo-core HIT session on a 9' by 16' LED jumbotron this last weekend.  Working for an LED Screen company has it's perks! Looking forward to getting off the trainer this weekend though...Saturday in Indiana is looking like 59 and sunny.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm really surprised no one mentioned TrainerRoad yet. Since subscribing to TR, I actually LIKE riding the trainer now. Seriously. They have plans you can follow from beginner to advanced, some workouts offer instruction to work on form, cadence, bouncing etc. or you can even create your own workouts. Plus, you'll get a consistent workout because of virtual power. I have no connection to trainerroad.com FWIW, I'm just a very happy customer.


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

I am no expert but I must say I like the Spinervals DVD's. There are tons of them with different ratings for each workout. Ratings such as intensity level. I just printed the PDF from the website to view and take notes. Iron Girls ones are especially good.

Hey, if it works and keeps you on the bike in extreme cold why not?

I think a bigger point for me is train with a purpose, journal, plan. And yes I have read Carmichael and now reading Friel's book.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought a KK, the garmin GSC speed/cadence, the ANT+ stick, and signed up for trainer road. 

i'm still bored out of my mind and find excuses not to use the trainer. but, the advantage of it is that it's so boring i'm motivated to ride on the road more.


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

*Cardio Coach*

I use Cardio Coach mp3 HIIT (high intensity interval training) guided workouts. You can use a heart rate monitor or go by perceived level of exertion. I get a more intense workout if I go by perceived level of exertion since I underestimate my heart rate.

I've only tried one of the Sufferfest videos once and prefer the Cardio Coach workouts much more. Maybe, I'm used to them from using them on the treadmill and trainer. Maybe, it's because I'm a women and men are more visual. I don't like having to watch the tv screen for resistance/cadence cues. 

Unlike Sufferfest's 10 levels of exertion, Cardio Coach only has 4 different levels of exertion. Cardio Coach is based on a percentage of your heart rate max. You can increase your hr max through cadence and/or resistance. 
Level 1 = easy, warm-up at 55-65% of hr max 
Level 2 = moderate level 65%-75% hr max
Level 3 = moderate to high level 75% -85% hr max
Level 4 = high level 85%-100% hr max

I can create new workout playlists in itunes by combining and mixing up challenges from all the different mp3 workouts. There's also a guided stretch after each workout. Don't forget to stretch!

Cardio Coach™ Downloads for iPods & Mp3 Players 
edited to include link


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I typically watch cycling documentaries or past races and have trouble staying focused on what is on the screen rather than the opposite. And I have no problem ramping up my effort and holding it there.

Maybe try going in with a goal or plan for that session - the structure can keep you focused on the task and other things will be background rather than vice versa. So kind of like warm up for x minutes, ramp up to x for x minutes, specific sets of intervals and rest, cool down for x minutes.

That said, I also like the sufferfest videos. You can check out previews on you tube. I don't do the sufferfest workouts a lot but when I want to get a crazy strong workout in, that's where I go. Keeps me on task and motivated.


----------

